# Broken Apex shifter RHS



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi All i have a RHS Apex shifter that has broken in thae same way as in the pic attached.

Does anyone know if there is any way that i can get this fixed? Or have i just now got a another SS brake set?

I was hoping to get this fixed to use in a 1x10 arrangement as I have mentioned in another thread here.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Anyone have an idea on how to fix this? I have a force shifter not i can use as an alternative, but would like to get the Apex fixed too.

Maybe someone from SRAM might have an idea?


----------

